# Juwelenschleifer - der Beruf, bei dem man am wenigsten Effektiv neue Rezepte bekommt?



## Mightymagic (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ja es ist ein bischen weinen. Ich habe mit meinem Juwelenschleifer seit seiner Geburt vor etwa zwei Jahren alle Rezepte gefarmt, die es gab, und das ist mir bis auf eins auch gelungen.

Dann kam Wotlk. Plötzlich brauchte ich für Rezepte Juwelensymbole, von denen ich effektiv eins pro Tag bekommen kann, wenn ich dran bleibe und jeden Tag die Quest mache (wer macht das schon). Ok, ich könnte Halsketten zu horrenden Preisen kaufen und hätte ein zusätzliches Symbol. Aber wer macht das schon?

Lederer (als Beispiel) setzen Leder ein (welches sie in der Regel so nebenbei framen) um an neue Rezepte zu kommen und bei den Preisen für Arktische Pelze bei uns auf dem Server krieg ich das kalte K***** wenn ich das mit dem Juwelenschleifer vergleiche. Und jetzt sagt ja nicht man kann mit Juwe soviel Gold verdienen, dass man auch nur annähernd den gleichen Aufwand hat wie zum Beispiel ein Lederer. Nein, das ist nicht so.

Warum ich Juwelenschleifen nicht aufgebe? Warum sollte ich einen Beruf aufgeben, der mich grob geschätzt bereits jetzt bis Wotlk schon soviel Gold gekostet hat, dass ich mir das Tundramamut des Reisenden und den Chopper zusammen hätte kaufen können.

Nein, ich denke es muss ein anderes System her, was den Beruf wieder attraktiver macht. 10 Stäube Titan für ein Juweliersymbol? Das ich nicht lache, bei den Preisen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, es sollte für Juwelenschleifer  möglich sein, Juwelen gegen Rezepte zu tauschen. Genau wie bei den Lederern. Dann wäre der Beruf wieder etwas besser. Dann farme ich auch gerne wieder Erze und sondiere diese, da ich dann einen schnelleren Erfolg verspüre, wenn ich mehrere Stunden Erze gefarmt habe, statt 1 mal am Tag 5 Minuten Daily für EIN Symbol.

So, meine two cents. Jetzt könnt Ihr den Beitrag zerreissen, wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## advanced08 (30. Juni 2009)

also ich kann mich nicht beschweren ich hab alle "wichtigen" rezepte und sammel schon fleißig für die neuen epic rezepte ...

die q ist ja auch in minuten fertig


----------



## Harrysantosa (1. Juli 2009)

So übertieben Mimi find ich den Fred gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe gibt es 72 neue Vorlage, jede davon kostet 5 Marken (falls sich das nicht noch ändert). 
= 360 Marken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das bedeutet, wenn man nur mit Marken an alle Vorlagen kommen will, muss man ein Jahr lang die Daily machen, und hat dabei genau 5 Tage "frei".


Daneben gibt es dann noch die Möglichkeit aus Titanerz Staub zu holen und jeweils 10 für eine Marke einzutauschen. 
In einem anderen Fred war zu lesen: 8 Stacks Titanerz => 26 Staub daraus bekommen

Für 72 Volagen wären das 72 x 5x 10 Stäube = 3600, bei der Dropprate wage ich gar nicht weiterzurechnen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/Vote 4 neue Dailys!

Edit meint: 
Jetzt hab ich doch nachgerechnet ;-)
Ich geh mal davon aus dass mit "Stack" oben ein 5er-Stack Erz gemeint war. 
D.h.: 1 20er Stack gibt ca. 13 Staub
3600/13 = 277 20er Stacks Erz
1 20er Stack kostet bei uns am Server z.B. 140 G => 38.780 Gold (!)


----------



## Kalesia (1. Juli 2009)

ich denke er meinte 8 stacks erz mit je 20 Titanerz.

-> 32 mal sondieren sind grob 80% chance auf einen staub.

Und mit den Juwizeichen is das ja so das man eben net alle sich einfach so holen kann.
Hab nun schon alle aktuellen und kann sparen für die epicgemsvorlagen

ich denke man wird, wenn man täglich seine Juwidaylie macht und bischen Titan findet (1-2 vorkommen am Tag) so ca 3-5 Monate braucht um alles zu bekommen.

Sehts doch mal so, je länger es dauert bis jeder alles kann, desto mehr könnt ihr mit TG verdienen^^


----------



## Giggs (1. Juli 2009)

Naja, das mit dem desto länger... stimmt nicht wirklich, da sich jeder zuerst die Roten, Orangen und Gelben rezepte holen wird. (Abgesehen vom blauen Stamina)

Wird nicht lange dauern bis die preise wieder im Keller sind. Die ersten paar tage zählen am meisten, aber sobald man welche ins AH setzt, wird man schon wieder unterboten. Ist bei jedem solchen patch das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long
hf beim scheffeln


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

Tja ...

Selber Bergbau können und fertig is der Kuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Ansonsten nich über zu hohe Preise jammern, is halt so, wenn die miessten unbedingt 2 craftende Berufe haben müssen ^^ ...


----------



## Nokt (21. Juli 2009)

Mein persönliche Meinung ist, dass wie in BC die Rezepte zumindest teilweise in der neuen Ini droppen sollten.


----------



## Brummhummel (31. August 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt schon sehr viele Symbole geholt, aber es geht wirklich VIEL zu langsam, mit einer Marke pro Tag. 
Bevor Patch 3.2 kam, habe ich mir wohl wissentlich alles Titanerz dass ich gefunden habe aufgehoben. Ich hatte 15 Stacks Titanerz (also 300 Erz) und habe Sage und Schreibe 20 Titanstaub daraus bekommen.  D.h. aus 60 mal sondieren habe ich gerade mal 20 Staub bekommen, also lediglich ZWEI Symbole. Einzig positives daraus war, dass ich gleich zu Anfang von Patch 3.2 einen A... voll Epic Steinchen hatte.

Ich hab mir momentan alle für mich und meine Freunde interessanten Rezepte geholt, habe 30 Symbole über und hebe mir die auf, wenn ich mal was brauche. Allerdings kann ich "Kunden" auch nur mit diesen Steinchen bedienen, also Gold mach ich damit nicht wirklich, und es kommt sehr selten vor dass man mal mehr als 5g Trinkgeld bekommt. Wenn man bedenkt was der Beruf bis 450 kostet ist das ein Witz, wenn ich aber an meine (ex-)prismatischen Steine denke, dann bin ich froh den Beruf zu haben, da es schon ein ordentlich Bonus ist.

Zu guter letzt noch: Mimimimi

mfg
Brummel


----------



## Laberede (2. September 2009)

Und man muß ALLE Rezepte haben weil ...


----------



## PitbullStylez (3. September 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Und man muß ALLE Rezepte haben weil ...



Es Leute gibt, die ihre Gilde unterstützen wollen & mehr als die 3 Steine können die am meisten im AH bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tifuz (3. September 2009)

PitbullStylez schrieb:


> Es Leute gibt, die ihre Gilde unterstützen wollen & mehr als die 3 Steine können die am meisten im AH bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Leider sind fast alle Steine die nicht im AH sind, vollkommener Schwachfug die niemals gebraucht werden, daher kann man mit solchen Muellsteinchen niemanden unterstuetzen.

Edit: Ein Mimimi wirkt leider aufgrund der Thematik mehr als laecherlich, wer alle Rezepte haben will, der kann ja fleissig sammeln. Allerdings werden 90% aller Rezepte garnicht gebraucht, weil sie vollkommen wertlos sind, daher MUSS keiner alle Rezepte haben, sondern nur die, die auch wirklich einen Nutzen haben.


----------



## Bluebarcode (4. September 2009)

ich hab mit juwelenschleifen innerhalb von ein paar tagen über 10k gold gemacht, also ich kann mich nicht beschweren....ich mach jeden tag die dailies und kauf mir die rezepte die ich für mcih und meine twinks brauche, und den resp spar ich mir falls mal ein kumpel einen speziellen stein braucht dann lerne ich den auch nach...also ich finde diesen beruf extrem geil...grade als (sv)jäger wo man auf agi angewiesen ist, gibts mMn nix besseres...


----------

